# Sprewell Bluff WMA



## Customerservice (Oct 20, 2013)

Any of you fine folks ever hunted there? It's a little closer to me than Bartram so I was wanting a little feed back, Thanks and God Bless.


----------



## Customerservice (Oct 20, 2013)

Anybody?


----------



## shumate1819 (Oct 20, 2013)

I could be wrong but im thinking that Sprewell Bluff is now owned and operated by Upson County, therefore not a WMA. Now Big Lazer is a WMA just inside of Talbot County. Someone correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Old Bart (Oct 20, 2013)

Sprewell is open to the public. I've seen more people than deer. The club adjacent to the property seems to be a "Brown It's Down" club after I heard over 40+ gunshots opening afternoon. If they didn't kill all the deer then most went nocturnal from all the atv's and utv's I heard tearing the place up.


----------



## handfull (Oct 20, 2013)

Old Bart said:


> Sprewell is open to the public. I've seen more people than deer. The club adjacent to the property seems to be a "Brown It's Down" club after I heard over 40+ gunshots opening afternoon. If they didn't kill all the deer then most went nocturnal from all the atv's and utv's I heard tearing the place up.



this


----------



## Customerservice (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks guys! Went down yesterday afternoon and without any scouting sat on a hardwood ridge! About 630 saw a young buck so it worked out ! I could hear a lot of vehicles riding up and down the road, pretty annoying , but hey it is public land.


----------



## CCROLAND (Oct 21, 2013)

I've been hunting out there during the week. I've jumped a nice buck going in, a doe coming out, had 2 does last week come in but no shot, and I shot a doe out there this evening, she had an 8 point with her but he never came in to get shot!!


----------



## CCROLAND (Oct 21, 2013)

I hunt on the Upson County side.


----------



## 25-06 man (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm on the merriewhether side in the club I must say the club is strictly managed for big mature bucks we had a 14 point and 10 point killed openin morning of rifle season any buck under 15 inches wide cost you 350 dollars if you kill it


----------



## steelshotslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

Yea your gonna hear alot of traffic that is the major put in for the upper flint plus a large picnic area.  There are some big deer in there though.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

shumate1819 said:


> I could be wrong but im thinking that Sprewell Bluff is now owned and operated by Upson County, therefore not a WMA. Now Big Lazer is a WMA just inside of Talbot County. Someone correct me if I am wrong.




Only part of the Bluff that is owned by the county is the right side of the road to the river.  The left side of the road and across the river is still owned by the state.


----------



## Old Bart (Oct 24, 2013)

25-06 I don't think it was y'alls club, I heard a ridiculous amount of rifle shots. 

Steelshot I was a ways from the flint, East side towards Upson county if I remember correctly.


----------



## Luke0927 (Oct 26, 2013)

Yall ever jumped any quail on it...it had some clear cut didn't it?


----------



## Customerservice (Oct 26, 2013)

Looked to me like there was a good bit of clear cut where I went but didn't see quail! Only been once though!


----------



## Customerservice (Nov 8, 2013)

Where is the check station or sign in sheet? Thinking of heading down in the morning but didn't see one last time I was there!


----------



## CCROLAND (Nov 8, 2013)

What tract are you hunting? I hunt on the Upson County side(Archery Only side) and the check in is as soon as you come onto the dirt road. I've seen deer out there everytime I've gone. I've killed 2 does and could've killed more. Seen 2 decent bucks, one running away and the other just out of range. Haven't seen too many people out there, that's probably why I've seen deer!!


----------



## Customerservice (Nov 8, 2013)

The one time I went, I hunted down Doublebridges road. Saw a kiosk but no sign in sheet!


----------

